# hi all built my pc but wont boot from cd!!!!!!



## user1987 (Mar 13, 2008)

hey umm i put it together and it detects my sata dvd drives and hdd drive 

but! wont boot of dvd drive as first boot device... simply says pleease insert disc and press any key etc 

at first when i tried it it was going al good, put disc in, it opened up xp installer, then before i started to format it said hdd is broken or d/c! (all new parts here) this pc will boot from a pre installed ide xp hdd and will work with my old ide disk drive, any one had this problem b4??

im thinking the dvd drive or hdd is dodgy or sata is doing problems for me

i have even tried booting from disc without the hdd conected still not good

another thing is when i booted up with pre installed xp hdd it didnt detect my new sata hdd... weird, if the hdd is stuffed then y would it affect the disc boot up when its not even connected?


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi user1987, can you list your computer specs, including power supply make and model. A disconnected HDD will not effect the system in anyway. What exactly was the error message you got when trying to load XP. If you have another dvd drive to test in there, it would help figure this out. Mike


----------



## user1987 (Mar 13, 2008)

nws mike... um just to let u know ive tried my ide cd drive and it dosnt boot with that either... when im using the xp hdd it lets me use the cd drive flawlessly, the sata dvd drive is still abit of a problem in windows!

species...

MBRD= ASUS M3A AM2+

CPU= PHENOM 900 2.2GHZ qcore

MEM= BALLISTIX 2x 1 GB 1066

VC= 8400GS 256MB

PSUPPLY= COOLERMASTER EXTREMEPOWER 650W

HDD= 500GB WD 7200rpm SATA 2 16mb hdd

DVD DRIvE= LITEON LH 20X DUAL SATA

the error msg...well i got to that blue screen xp installer thing when i got to formatting the hdd it said "cant format the hdd , t could be d/c or brocken"

i restarted and tried again then from that moment on i could never boot from the cd.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Make sure to check the power plugs and cables are securely installed, verify the time and date are correct in the bios. Hook up your drives to the red SATA slots 1(HDD) and 3(cd-rom) and clear the cmos(page 2-19 in the manual). Boot into the bios and go straight to the Exit menu and "Load Setup Defaults". Go to "Main" menu and "Storage Configuration" and verify that the SATA controller is enabled and SATA type is set to "IDE". Then go to "Boot" menu and set the boot priority to CD-rom first, floppy second and HDD third. Put you XP cd in the drive and now esc and F10 to save. Restart the computer now. Have you used this XP disc before, so you know it is not damaged and actually will work? Does your XP cd include SP2?


----------



## user1987 (Mar 13, 2008)

yeh back
lol
i done exactly what u said for me to do and still same thing. are u sure the hdd and cd drive are both supposed to be master?? and i just read in the manual 2-25 "you must install Windows xp service pack1 before using sata hdd's."


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

All SATA drives are master and if your Windows disk is pre SP2 you will have to load the SATA drivers while Windows is loading. 
Do you have a floppy drive you can connect? Copy the SATA/Raid drivers to a floppy.

Insert your Windows XP setup disk and reboot your PC.
Let the PC boot from the CD and run the Windows setup.
You you see the blue screen of the setup program press F6 when you see it displayed in the white bar along the bottom.
You will then be prompted to insert your driver diskette and press ENTER.
The diskette will then be read and will continue along the setup process.
Select S to Specify Additional Device.
It will present a list of drivers which it read from the disk earlier. Select the appropriate driver for your operating system.
The setup will continue and this time it should recognise the SATA hard disk drive in your PC.


----------

